# Classifieds > Testimonials >  WWW.NEHERPETOCULTURE.COM are ACES

## DartEd

These guys are aces. I have ordered twice from them and I feel like their family.  I just drove out to them since they're only an hour away to pick up some bugs and other supplies.  Jessica is such a wonderful person.  She offered to meet me at the warehouse to give me my order even though they only keep hours for the public on Monday, Tuesdays and Saturdays. Not only was the order ready and accurate but she engaged me in a thirty minute long chat about frogs and plants.  When all was said and done, she gave me two plants to cover my expense for driving.  She noticed that I kept looking at them and thought I should have them.  I can't say enough good things about these guys. They live and love their work. It was a pleasure to deal with them.

----------


## bill

what plants didja get?

----------


## DartEd

I got a cryptanthus bivitattus and a peperomia caperata. Bill, I've grown to love the plants as much as the frogs. It's a great feeling to watch them grow.

----------


## bill

nice score. i am the same. i love the plants just as much. sometimes, i think i love the plants more...lol it is gratifying though, to watch everything in the tank grow up  :Smile:

----------


## COREY

I have been working with Mike from this company...He helped me design my live vivarium/ rain-chamber combo for my red eye tree frogs.  IT WAS A SUCCESS!  He is also helping me with my website by providing photos and some information that is VERY REPUTABLE!!  I worked with Jessica on the sales aspect.  They made a mistake in shipping me less than what i ordered of tree fern background and shipped me out the remaining that i paid for at their shipping expense..  VERY REPUTABLE! VERY TRUSTWORTHY AND DEPENDABLE!!  I will always do my business with them... Its gotten to the point where i want to work for them now and run a remote location for them if willing.  I post their vendor information on my website and they approve of this. 

www.redeyeleaffrogs.weebly.com


5 STAR SERVICE !!!

----------


## Gail

Thanks Ed, always lookin' for supply places.

----------


## DartEd

> I have been working with Mike from this company...He helped me design my live vivarium/ rain-chamber combo for my red eye tree frogs.  IT WAS A SUCCESS!  He is also helping me with my website by providing photos and some information that is VERY REPUTABLE!!  I worked with Jessica on the sales aspect.  They made a mistake in shipping me less than what i ordered of tree fern background and shipped me out the remaining that i paid for at their shipping expense..  VERY REPUTABLE! VERY TRUSTWORTHY AND DEPENDABLE!!  I will always do my business with them... Its gotten to the point where i want to work for them now and run a remote location for them if willing.  I post their vendor information on my website and they approve of this. 
> 
> www.redeyeleaffrogs.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 5 STAR SERVICE !!!


Corey, for a brief second, I felt the same way.  Jessica mentioned that they wanted to find a larger location in CT.  I told her to talk mike into making the move west( closer to me).  There was such a good vibe there.  Even with my established career, I felt like " hey this is a place I would love to work".  I know you're on the pacific coast but if you ever find yourself this way, you should take a day to go meet them. They're wonderful.

----------


## COREY

I was actually born and raised in connecticut.  I know the area well..but they made their business at the same time i joined the armed forces...i think id rather work for them haha

----------


## Gentlemangorath

Being that this vendor is located in NE (although I'm sure not all the frogs come from there), does anyone happen to know if they have Grays (H. versicolor) later on in the year? ATM they only have three categories of animals on their availability page, but I don't know if that will expand as they get more critters. If they only sell Darts to begin with though, I know this isn't the right place for me to be looking.

----------


## DartEd

When I was out there, they mentioned that they were forced to sell off most of their animal stock due to unclassified language in the laws in CT regarding live animals.  The law has since been clarified and they are rebuilding their stock.  I don't believe they are stocking H. Versicolor but lucky for you I'm headed out there Monday morning and would be happy to inquire for you. I should have an answer for you by Monday night or Tuesday morning. If you like, you can contact them by email on their contacts page. Jessica replies to emails Monday morning so you may get a quicker answer that way.

----------


## COREY

Good job ed... good service your providing!!  I shalll give you a reputation point =)

----------


## bill

most suppliers don't really sell grays since they are indiginous to the u.s. and not endangered. they are easily collected andmost states do not have laws preventing wild collection. i hope that makes sense.

----------


## DartEd

Thank you Corey.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gentlemangorath

> most suppliers don't really sell grays since they are indiginous to the u.s. and not endangered. they are easily collected andmost states do not have laws preventing wild collection. i hope that makes sense.


Yeah, that makes sense. I know in some cases states outright ban the sale of it as a native species (like Vermont apparently), but even now I'm still not sure if they can be sold in/to NY. I've been wanting to go with collecting tadpoles from the rescues from my backyard again this year, but I'm now worried about bacteria, parasites, B.d, etc etc. I'm also not sure, but I think in order to collect frogs in NY you actually need a small game license (it stated this under "Hunting" on the D.E.C. website, but I'm assuming capturing falls under "hunting by hand"). Anywho, if you happen to ask, and they happen to have them, then awesome, I know where I can look if I can decide to purchase them instead of capture, and if not, no worries. Thanks for the help.

----------


## Daniel

These people are great. I've ordered several times from them and am very pleased.

----------


## bill

> Yeah, that makes sense. I know in some cases states outright ban the sale of it as a native species (like Vermont apparently), but even now I'm still not sure if they can be sold in/to NY. I've been wanting to go with collecting tadpoles from the rescues from my backyard again this year, but I'm now worried about bacteria, parasites, B.d, etc etc. I'm also not sure, but I think in order to collect frogs in NY you actually need a small game license (it stated this under "Hunting" on the D.E.C. website, but I'm assuming capturing falls under "hunting by hand"). Anywho, if you happen to ask, and they happen to have them, then awesome, I know where I can look if I can decide to purchase them instead of capture, and if not, no worries. Thanks for the help.


in pa, you can legally collect amphibians provided you have a valid fishing license. so you may want to check you fishing laws.

----------


## MatthewM1

A fishing license will suffice in ny as well as long as it is during the "open season" I can't remember exactly when it is but it was like June - Oct or something like that.

The eastern spadefoot toad is the only one I can think of that is illegal to capture in ny along with slamanders/newts

Ny has a nicely set up website describing it's amphibian "hunting" laws
Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DartEd

I have returned from NE Herp and they n fact do Not carry grays.  Sry. But on a lighter note, another great experience with Jess and everyone there.  I walked out of there with my online order, more stuff I decided to buy, and a few extra things Jess wouldn't charge me for.  :Smile: .  Boy I have to slow down or I'm gonna have some great looking empty Vivs and no cash for frogs. Lol

----------


## COREY

hey tell mike i said hi.

----------


## COREY

> I have returned from NE Herp and they n fact do Not carry grays. Sry. But on a lighter note, another great experience with Jess and everyone there. I walked out of there with my online order, more stuff I decided to buy, and a few extra things Jess wouldn't charge me for. . Boy I have to slow down or I'm gonna have some great looking empty Vivs and no cash for frogs. Lol



haha no cash for frogs...they are fun setting up for arnt they =)

----------


## Gentlemangorath

> I have returned from NE Herp and they n fact do Not carry grays.  Sry. But on a lighter note, another great experience with Jess and everyone there.  I walked out of there with my online order, more stuff I decided to buy, and a few extra things Jess wouldn't charge me for. .  Boy I have to slow down or I'm gonna have some great looking empty Vivs and no cash for frogs. Lol


That's ok, I actually emailed them about them as well and they told me the same thing. Thank you very much for asking though, it's much appreciated. Despite Mike and others urging me not to take WC Grays, I think my only viable option is going to be growing some of the tadpoles from the rescues from my pool this summer. Thanks alot for the help though.

----------


## MatthewM1

Raising some from tads is a great idea b/c most of those tads probably wouldn't make it to adulthood in the wild

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DartEd

> haha no cash for frogs...they are fun setting up for arnt they =)


Yeah they are.

it was my pleasure Abraham. Anything to help out.

----------

